# What is fertile type mucous?



## Camellia (Jun 2, 2004)

I keep seeing mention of this as I'm browsing around this board.

My Dd is 8 months and still ebfing (nearly, she takes a bite of food occasionally). Dh and I have been using the "pull out and pray" method of bc.

About a week ago I saw a bit of red when I wiped and today I had really slimy discharge when I wiped. Does this mean that I will possibly have AF back soon? Or that I may be fertile NOW? *yikes*


----------



## Village Mama (Jul 22, 2004)

Usually its the consistency of raw egg white.


----------



## Vixxen (Jun 12, 2004)

Thanks so much for posting this. I was wondering the same thing!!


----------



## pixiedust (Dec 24, 2004)

yep, it looks like raw egg whites. clear, kinda slimy, and stretchy.







Most people are highly fertile when this type of CM shows up. Usually there are a few "sticky" or "creamy" days before it.


----------



## Stayathomemommy (Jun 7, 2002)

when you are just returning to your fertility and still nursing its so hard because nursing itself creates mucus or arousal fluid. so its hard to tell unless you practiced NFP before nursing and can tell the difference. i would watch everything very closely and watch for the slimy/strechy stuff thats prime fertile mucus. taking your temp may help but you may not get enough sleep for that to be accurate either. you could check out info at the couple to couple league website. everyone there is so great and would help you with any concerns.


----------



## Bookworm (Oct 6, 2004)

I know you are nursing, so this may not be a completely perfect reccomendation, but when I read TAKING CHARGE OF YOUR FERTILITY, by Toni Weschler, it was one of the most eye-opening nights of my life. I'm not sure if she has a section for nursing moms, since I loaned my copy out and can't check, but I highly reccomend the book any way around it. She has so much information on checking mucous, etc.


----------



## mama_kass (Jan 11, 2003)

Second the book. Also wanted to say that I have NEVER used bc and my dh and I have been together for 10 years and have two children that are 6.5 years apart. I watch my signs and when it's dangerous we use the pull ot method as well.


----------

